# Fishing a dune lake in mid-July



## basscaster (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello all. I'm traveling to the panhandle in a few weeks, and staying in a place near the beach, and very close to a dune lake called Lake Powell. I'm mainly a lake fisher in Texas, but had a chance to chuck a line into Lake Powell the last time I was there. 



If anyone has any tips for novice surf fisherman, and novice dune lake fisherman, I'd really appreciate it. Rigs, bait (I know sand fleas, shrimp, etc), best thing to fish for in the lake, and also what's biting this time of year in both the lake and surf. 



I hear there may be pompano in the brackish water, and bass in the lake (and also gators).



Of course, since I just found this forum, I plan on reading all the fishing reports I can. Thanks in advance for any tips.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

If there is bass in the lake, I would try a wieghtless trickworm. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## basscaster (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you.



If anyone else here has fished Lake Powell, did you have any luck with redfish in the brackish water?



I've seen the pompano, but I'm trying to figure out what kind of fish live there, and how I should fish it. I've got one particular lure I'm going to try, as well as a surf type rig for the pompano, but I'm wondering if there is anything else I should be thinking of.



Thanks again in advance.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

Pretty much any fish that swims in brackish water will eat shrimp. I would try a live shrimp under a cork.


----------

